# Battling Blue green algae



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm having the same issue.. Once they take hold, it doesn't matter if you does KNO3. First you have to physically remove them. Do your blackout again.. untill it's gone.. And then cut back your photo period to just 7 hours.. you can increase the hours until you plants needs it. I wouldn't leave the lights on for 12 hours.. That's too much..


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Hi Pete, I had very good results with the antibiotic Erythromycin. Search for that term here on the board, there are many discussions and stories. Very easy 5 day treatment, and BGA will kiss their backs good-bye.


----------



## atomicflatulence (Mar 29, 2007)

I just did the Maracyn thing, and the BGA (which is actually a bacteria?) is gone for the moment.


----------



## petesplants (Nov 21, 2005)

*Erythromycin*

I have done the erythromycin treatment in the past on other tanks so I know it works. I just want to try to make sure before I do that/or another black out I have figured out what is favoring the BGA so it does not return. 

Pete


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Err............adding antibiotics is not going to cure the Hygro..........

Is there _anyone_ that wants to argue that it will?

Blackout just kills it, preventing it from coming back is up to you.
Seems like poor CO2.
DIY CO2 and Hygro will show up like that and generally the faster growing plants are the ones most affected.

You need more flourish(5x as much), you need to stay on top of the CO2, you also need to add KH2PO4 for PO4 source, likely Mg as well.
Light: 10 hours only.

You have several things going on but folks still wanna offer the pills to cure things without addressing your plant's nutrition which is still bad advice :flick: 

Blackout and KNO3 are not going to cure all these issues for BGA, nor is any pill, it'll just delay things till you get another species of algae of more BGA.

By addressing the plant nutrition entirely and CO2, then you kill the algae, clean it out etc, then it does not come back.

Adding KNO3 assume you have addressed these other issues, clearly you have not, so try that first, then remove the BGA, do a blackout or pills, then keep up on things.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah, I'll have to agree with plantbrain. He seems to know what he's talking about. 

And antibiotic overdosing will cause health issues for you fish too... If your fish happens to have bacterial infections and you have BGA, I'd use antibiotics.

and I found this sweet link
http://hort.ufl.edu/teach/orh3254/DefSymptoms.htm


----------



## petesplants (Nov 21, 2005)

*Plant nutrition*

I was hoping you would comment Tom. 

Ok I will definitely cut back on light to 8-10 hours and add some KH2PO4.

I guess I am using the low end of Flourish label.

Are you saying 5ml Flourish/week or 5ml Flourish 3 times per week?

Should I be adding Flourish Excel to help with CO2?

I will probably try this for week or two then look into Mg. Maybe the Flourish will add enough Mg.

I was not going to reach for the pill because I knew if I did not correct something it will return.

Pete


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Flourish 3x a week, 5mls
Mg: MgSO4 epsom salt, add 1/4 teaspoon after water change weekly, do 15 gal water change, clean filters good, fluff gravel up some in trouble stops etc.

Pill or blackout is your choice, they both will kill the BGA in 3 days.

My issue is folks merely giving folks the simple "add this to kill BGA", not addressing the root causes for poor plant growth and algae.

I'm not sure why so many folks do that, maybe you could ask them why for me. It's bad advice and only helps you for part of the issue and then for only a little bit of time.

It does not address long term plant health one bit.
At least the blackout addresses low K+/NO3 etc.
But it too cannot address basic things like good CO2/Traces/etc.

Pills and blackouts do not address those issues and you will get algae again, but this time you will not be able to kill it with pills..........

The goal here is to grow plants, not merely kill algae, killing algae is easy, preventing it from coming back is simply good horticulture.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Kelley (Nov 2, 2006)

I ascribe to the theory that a dirty tank is the root cause for BGA. I had a nasty case when I discovered a piece of driftwood was rotting in my tank! I removed the nasty wood, dedicatedly changed the water and I've been fine ever since. 

I recommend keeping your Co2 and ferts in order. But make sure that tank is clean, too!


----------



## atomicflatulence (Mar 29, 2007)

:fish: The only way to make sure it doesn't return, however you choose to fight it this time, is to keep your tank clean, do your water changes, watch your chems and co2, and do your water changes.:fish: 

save the pills for the weekends:icon_cool


----------

